# Smoked Shrimp



## r2 builders (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey all,
Smoking some shrimp later today.
Any tips on wood and also how much smoke to hit it with?

r2


----------



## r2 builders (Feb 25, 2017)

Anyone care to have a recap of my smoked shrimp experience.
I'd rather not bore the forum.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 25, 2017)

r2 Builders said:


> Anyone care to have a recap of my smoked shrimp experience.
> I'd rather not bore the forum.


Absolutely:  love seeing/hearing about the little crustaceans taking a smoke bath.


----------



## so ms smoker (Feb 25, 2017)

So what wood did you decide on? I like pecan for most everything.


----------



## masondixon (Feb 25, 2017)

Do tell, any Q View?


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 25, 2017)

r2 Builders said:


> Anyone care to have a recap of my smoked shrimp experience.
> I'd rather not bore the forum.


What a tease:  he threw this out there, I responded yes, and then r2 (minus d2) bailed.  Left us hanging, boys:  guess I'll just have to guilt him into something.








Lessee if that flushes him out of the weeds....


----------



## r2 builders (Feb 25, 2017)

Q coming through I was busy eating.


----------



## masondixon (Feb 25, 2017)

Good job Groucho


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 25, 2017)

See, it worked!  Giddyup, r[sup]2[/sup]:  we've waited long enough!


----------



## r2 builders (Feb 25, 2017)

Shrimp buy cost.













20170225_141830.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Feb 25, 2017






Shrimp seasoning. 












20170225_143812.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Feb 25, 2017





Seasoned and into the fridge for a few hours.













20170225_143452.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Feb 25, 2017





Into the smoker at 220 degrees.













20170225_175916.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Feb 25, 2017





Out of the smoker.
Cherry wood chunks till TBS.












20170225_185341.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Feb 25, 2017





Plated












20170225_185930.jpg



__ r2 builders
__ Feb 25, 2017






Honestly all, the shrimp was fantastic!
I used a basterized version of Jeff's recipe. 

Thanks for looking. 

BTW cook time was 45 minutes 

r2


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 25, 2017)

Did those taste as good as they looked?  Nice effort:  sometimes, simpler is better.  Italian flat leaf parsley/cilantro chopped in there also?


----------



## r2 builders (Feb 25, 2017)

Parsley yes Cilantro no.

No BS they tasted amazing!

BTW I should mention each pan got a full stick of butter.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 25, 2017)

r2 Builders said:


> Parsley yes Cilantro no.
> 
> No BS they tasted amazing!
> 
> BTW I should mention each pan got a full stick of butter.


So you were holding out on us.  Didn't say a word about some scampi type thing going on:  what else do we have to drag out of you??


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2017)

Awesome looking shrimp!

Point!

Al


----------



## b-one (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice job on the shrimp,never tried them that way.Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm with b-one never try smoking them I have grilled many 

Richie


----------



## rare2medium (Feb 26, 2017)

Nice job. Never thought of smoking shrimp, great idea, and fast!


----------



## r2 builders (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks all.
I was happy with results 
BTW Missy (my wife) says add much more fresh garlic and I obviously can't disagree.


----------

